# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  I need an explanation of what liquidity mg is.

## Grigrivos

Difficult questions that require professional answers. On this occasion, I suggest that you consider the popular blog article What is Liquidity Mg? Beginner's Guide https://minery.io/ae/blog/what-is-liquidity-mg/. Sometimes, in order to understand some very complex issues, you need to immerse yourself in the subject, in order to realize later - everything is much simpler than it seems. And in general, the extraction of cryptocurrencies is now becoming more and more popular and in demand.

----------


## KarolinBosch

Hi, that's very interesting.

----------

